# Got the XL.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Welp, I decided to finally walk totally away from the Taurus brand, and being as though I am so impressed by the SIG P365 I got a couple of weeks ago, I traded the last two Taurus handguns off on the P365 XL.










I want straight to the range and ran just thirty rounds through it, and again was super impressed at how well I can shoot this platform.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> Welp, I decided to finally walk totally away from the Taurus brand, and being as though I am so impressed by the SIG P365


Best decision you've ever made 

Congrats on the new Sig!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Sold my P365XL a few months ago. Wasn't the best fit for my shooting hand. I tended to grip it with a left bias when practicing dry fire draw-and-shoot exercises. And at the range I had to shift the gun in my hand in order to get a proper alignment. Don't want or need this sort of impediment in an extreme encounter.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Good move. I've had a 365 for a while now- loved it from day one. Just this week got the 380 model.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Congrats, I have the XL as well, nice gun, but I can tell you one thing. My GX4 is NOT going anywhere. Actually the Sig will go before the GX4. My son is in Iraq and I told him he can have the Sig XL or trade it for a Sig 320 which he carries now in Iraq when he returns. Regardless Congratulations. Ya should have kept the GX4 and just bought the XL.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Congrats, I have the XL as well, nice gun, but I can tell you one thing. My GX4 is NOT going anywhere. Actually the Sig will go before the GX4. My son is in Iraq and I told him he can have the Sig XL or trade it for a Sig 320 which he carries now in Iraq when he returns. Regardless Congratulations. Ya should have kept the GX4 and just bought the XL.


OP stated he swapped off two taurus products off for the XL and that he finally walked away from the taurus brand.
WIW-WIN!


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Lol, right on cue. Inferiority complex.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Best decision you've ever made
> 
> Congrats on the new Sig!


The two Taurus pistols I had left ran okay, but I just could not and did not want to ever deal with their CS.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Higgy Baby said:


> Good move. I've had a 365 for a while now- loved it from day one. Just this week got the 380 model.


Yup, saw your report elsewhere. I would really like to get one of those too...I think it would be a great fit for my wife. The 365 in 9mm is a little "snappy" for her.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> OP stated he swapped off two taurus products off for the XL and that he finally walked away from the taurus brand.
> WIW-WIN!


Actually, the GX4 I had was not one of them. I only had the GX4 for a couple of months...Taurus had it most of that time. Grrrr. The second time I had it out, it was not locking back at all. Sent it back to Taurus, and after about seven weeks, they sent it back and said it was fixed. I took it to the gun store I bought it from and traded it off for a scope.

The two I traded off was a G3 and a G3C. Like I said, both ran okay, but seven weeks I cannot deal with.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

berettatoter said:


> Actually, the GX4 I had was not one of them. *I only had the GX4 for a couple of months...Taurus had it most of that time. Grrrr. * The second time I had it out, it was not locking back at all. Sent it back to Taurus, and after about seven weeks, they sent it back and said it was fixed. *I took it to the gun store I bought it from and traded it off for a scope.*
> 
> The two I traded off was a G3 and a G3C. Like I said, both ran okay, but seven weeks I cannot deal with.


I'd say that was a wise decision.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Lol, right on cue. Inferiority complex.


Would you care to expound on that? Inferior to what? Taurus owners? Taurus products? To YOU?


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

I had a 365xl it was nice and shot great but I'm old die hard 45acp fan. so I traded it and a few hundred for a slightly used FN FNX-45 Tactical. which I love it's 15rd magazine


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

berettatoter said:


> Actually, the GX4 I had was not one of them. I only had the GX4 for a couple of months...Taurus had it most of that time. Grrrr. The second time I had it out, it was not locking back at all. Sent it back to Taurus, and after about seven weeks, they sent it back and said it was fixed. I took it to the gun store I bought it from and traded it off for a scope.
> 
> The two I traded off was a G3 and a G3C. Like I said, both ran okay, but seven weeks I cannot deal with.


I saw that was a early issue with some of them shooting Steel case ammo. Regardless every single report on these guns is magnificent. I just completed *1100 rds *of every kind of Ammo under the sun and NOT ONE single failure. Runs and feels great. People seen to forget how many issues the 365 had when it was first out. My God it was ridiculous.
The way this gun is running, I am not the least bit worried about sending it back at all. Built with total quality, few parts (less than 50). I also bought the Toro slide as a spare and to use a my Red Dot if I choose.
I am now thinking about the G3cX and trading in my Sig for it. I did not know other slides will fit until I saw a recent video. At my club, there are a whole lot of buddies of mine I have known for years getting the Taurus and these guys have been devoted Sig and Glock fans for life Guys that are shooting enthusiast that run a lot of ammo downrange each month . I had one friend that loved his G26 and now say's he only carrys the GX4.The Shooters that have switched are shooters that actually had a open mind and tried it out. Good luck with your Sig, I am not bashing the gun, so please know that. I really do hope you have good luck with it and safe shooting.

PS One thing more to add, I love the 13 rd magazine on the GX4. It does provide a longer grip and the way it is so nicely contoured to the gun makes another great feel in the hand. Bravo to Taurus!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Welp, I decided to finally walk totally away from the Taurus brand, and being as though I am so impressed by the SIG P365 I got a couple of weeks ago, I traded the last two Taurus handguns off on the P365 XL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious, how much did the LGS give you in trade for the two Taurus?


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Good question as I would have been a possible buyer. Just like any trade in, it will most likely be based on the actual cost of the gun. I know I will not get much for my Sig XL and now thinking of selling it out right. I know they do have a number of Sig 365's coming in all the time and *retailing* for around $425-450 I doubt they gave them much for a trade and of course just like any thing, you have to know what the profit margin is on the particular gun your are buying..That can put more of that margin into the trade value. Or just talk you into your gun being of lessor value. Actually in the past I avoid of trading a gun in. It is convenient for sure, but you pay a big cost. So in essence knowing what they gave you is a mute subject at this point. Unless you know all the facts nothing matters other than the fact your are happy with the transaction.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Good question as I would have been a possible buyer. Just like any trade in, it will most likely be based on the actual cost of the gun. I know I will not get much for my Sig XL and now thinking of selling it out right. I know they do have a number of Sig 365's coming in all the time and *retailing* for around $425-450 I doubt they gave them much for a trade and of course just like any thing, you have to know what the profit margin is on the particular gun your are buying..That can put more of that margin into the trade value. Or just talk you into your gun being of lessor value. Actually in the past I avoid of trading a gun in. It is convenient for sure, but you pay a big cost. So in essence knowing what they gave you is a mute subject at this point. Unless you know all the facts nothing matters other than the fact your are happy with the transaction.


I did not ask you.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Lol. You and I both know it was just another way for you to do what you love to do and bash the gun. You are a bully and hate it when someone will not let you get away with it. berettatotar traded his guns in,Let's both be happy for him and just get over this constant crap of wanting to bash a Taurus. You are using him to try and do what you always do. You have made yourself loud and clear on your bias opinion. Just just move on.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Lol.* You and I both know i*t was just another way for you to do what you love to do and bash the gun. You are a bully and hate it when someone will not let you get away with it. berettatotar traded his guns in,Let's both be happy for him and just get over this constant crap of wanting to bash a Taurus._ You are using him _to try and do what you always do. You have made yourself loud and clear on your bias opinion. Just just move on.
> [/QUO
> You seem to think you know me, you know nothing. I could care less if someone squanders their money on a Taurus.
> I am a bully and you are not letting me get away with it? Right now I would love to get ad hominem with yor stupid points but that would be like wrestling a damn pig, you would enjoy it and I would be covered in your shit.
> ...


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Jeb Stuart said:


> I saw that was a early issue with some of them shooting Steel case ammo. Regardless every single report on these guns is magnificent. I just completed *1100 rds *of every kind of Ammo under the sun and NOT ONE single failure. Runs and feels great. People seen to forget how many issues the 365 had when it was first out. My God it was ridiculous.
> The way this gun is running, I am not the least bit worried about sending it back at all. Built with total quality, few parts (less than 50). I also bought the Toro slide as a spare and to use a my Red Dot if I choose.
> I am now thinking about the G3cX and trading in my Sig for it. I did not know other slides will fit until I saw a recent video. At my club, there are a whole lot of buddies of mine I have known for years getting the Taurus and these guys have been devoted Sig and Glock fans for life Guys that are shooting enthusiast that run a lot of ammo downrange each month . I had one friend that loved his G26 and now say's he only carrys the GX4.The Shooters that have switched are shooters that actually had a open mind and tried it out. Good luck with your Sig, I am not bashing the gun, so please know that. I really do hope you have good luck with it and safe shooting.
> 
> PS One thing more to add, I love the 13 rd magazine on the GX4. It does provide a longer grip and the way it is so nicely contoured to the gun makes another great feel in the hand. Bravo to Taurus!


Welp, glad yours is working good for you...mine left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Gary1952 said:


> I had a 365xl it was nice and shot great but I'm old die hard 45acp fan. so I traded it and a few hundred for a slightly used FN FNX-45 Tactical. which I love it's 15rd magazine
> View attachment 21084


Whoa! That's a beast!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry, but the thread officially is off topic now.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Sorry, but the thread officially is off topic now.


Yup, it is. Thread drift.


----------

